# harbin guantuo BMS setup



## sparky1 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have reached a point where i need some help with a BMS setup.
the manual i have the English translation i have is very poor and cant really make heads or tails of what they are trying to tell me.
If anyone has set up a GTBMS005A.please help
my setup uses 100 cells with 10 VT modules
my batteries are 60ah li-po
and my charger has a max output of 12amps
i gather i need all this info for the setup.
after going through the system 1 setup and system 2
my lcd screen shows 70% capacity but zero volts.
not really sure what i am setting up in system 1 or 2 so i think the addresses are wrong cant follow the manual
if somebody can walk me through the setup i would greatly appreciate it
thanks


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Sparky, I've moved your topic to the correct section. Welcome aboard.


----------



## timpootle (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Sparky1

I have the same system in my long-range Berlingo, which I have just got on the road. Where in the world are you?

System1 and System2 are just page 1 and 2 of the system setup menu. Not 2 separate systems (as I thought when I firsst saw it). 

You need to establish the following data which may be different for you. I am using LiFePO4 HiPower 200Ah cells arranged 3p51s to give me 600Ah/series cell, 162v nominal (3.2v/cell)

System1
Voltage alarm max limit - 3.85v (no effect except a beeper sounds)
Voltage cut max limit - 3.85v (this is what shuts down the charger)
Voltage alarm min limit - 2.8v (no effect except a beeper sounds)
Voltage cut min limit - 2.5v (You could have this trigger your "crawl home" mode on your controller, or motor shut-off)
Delta voltage alarm - 999v (I'm not using this. Beeper sounds if lowest cell and highest cell are far apart. )
Temperature alarm max limit - 60 C (Still trying this one out. I don't know how hot the cells will get in normal use. Should be set a bit higher, but again only sounds beeper.)

System2
Max charge current - 200A (I don't use this, so have set it above normal charge level so it never kicks in)
Max discharge current - 150A (I have fiddled with this so it beeps if I draw too much while driving. Helps to keep range good by reminding me to back off a bit)
Rating capacity - 600Ah (equals 100% on the energy meter)
Capacity calibrate - 100% (you can reduce this as your pack gets old, I think)
Cycle times - 0 (set the number of charge/discharge cycle your pack has had, for data recording only AFAIK)
SOH - 0 (Who knows? "Battery pack Health Status, can set 0", so I set it to 0)
SOH initialisation - 75% (My pack came partly charged, so I guessed at 75%. Will calibrate this again after first charge by setting it to 100%)
Time - current date and time (Used to timestamp the datalog if you download by USB)


My comments for System1 are valid for me, as my charger doesn't use CANbus. If you do, then the "no effect" comments are untrue. BMS will ramp down charger when you get to Voltage alarm max limit, so this should be set less than Voltage cut. A CANbus controller will do the crawl home thing when it receives Voltage alarm min, too.

Hope that helps. Sorry I didn't notice this post earlier.

Tim Crumpton, Manchester UK


----------



## sparky1 (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks
I finally figured it out I am located in the USA Charlotte North Carolina
thanks for the info


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you guys had to adjust the voltage accuracy on any of the voltage sensing modules? There is a small brass screw on the upper left side that I have read is for the voltage accuracy adjustment - page 7 here; http://www.guantuo.com/UserFiles/10404b68-b427-4292-95b0-f3190ee2f2fd.pdf

I have a module that reads low wherever I put it in the battery pack.


----------



## sparky1 (Mar 30, 2012)

mine has no adjustment pot at all,
also i hear they are now out of business,
have you guys heard any to the contrary?


----------

